# Limited Black Edition Bellus and Goblin Mini by Youde



## Sir Vape (9/11/15)

We have the black Bellus and Mini Goblin by Youde now in stock.









Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

